# New Member In Minnesota



## MNOutbacker (Apr 14, 2009)

We just purchased a 2007 Outback 23RS. We are picking it up on Friday in Wisconsin. We knew exactly what we wanted, so took a chance an bought it over the phone. It will be on a seasonal site in Lanesboro, MN most of the summer!! Are any of the forums organized by location??

Katie

Hubby, 2 kids(10 and 16) and 2 dogs. We are towing with an 04 Expedition and a new 4 pt hitch system(don't know the name)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!! *


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!

Happy Camping!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. You will be able to connect to whomever you wish to ask for helpful info or give us helpful info. Stay in touch with everyone.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congrats on the new OB.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome fellow Minnesotan....I we have a 23rs (that we picked up in WI as well) and love it.
Keep up to date with your adventures.

bbwb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MNOutbacker said:


> Are any of the forums organized by location??


Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















As far as being organized by location, the forums are not, but there are local Rallys that are specific to locations. Everyone can see/read those posts.


----------



## MNOutbacker (Apr 14, 2009)

bbwb said:


> Welcome fellow Minnesotan....I we have a 23rs (that we picked up in WI as well) and love it.
> Keep up to date with your adventures.
> 
> bbwb


Did you happen to get it from Pettibone in La Crosse??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and Good Luck with the trailer.

As for specific forum areas, nah, were one big happy FAMILY.

You never know where your next friend lives. Hey, I surprised one member from Texas who was camping in Missouri on my way to Utah. Never regretted the extra mileage and wished I could have stayed longer.

John


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are planning a stop near the twin cities in August. My father in law lives in stillwater. Congrats on the Outback


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

MNOutbacker said:


> Welcome fellow Minnesotan....I we have a 23rs (that we picked up in WI as well) and love it.
> Keep up to date with your adventures.
> 
> bbwb


Did you happen to get it from Pettibone in La Crosse??
[/quote]

Nope, we got ours from Lake Country RV in Wisconsin Rapids...a great dealership to work with.

bbwb


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We camp in Lanesboro several times each year. We are usually right across from the bathrooms in a 27RLS. Stop in and say hello if you see us. What site are you on?


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## MNOutbacker (Apr 14, 2009)

dancinmon said:


> We camp in Lanesboro several times each year. We are usually right across from the bathrooms in a 27RLS. Stop in and say hello if you see us. What site are you on?


Do you stay at HWY 250 Campground?


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Yep. Highway 250. We're good friends with Honest John. I heard he will be making jerk chicken this year.


----------



## MNOutbacker (Apr 14, 2009)

Great! We are in spot 88, down near the end.


----------

